# Over heating warning! All well, but...



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for this reminder. I'll take it as both good advice and a warning. It's been 26-31c here in Korea and I've seen the effects in Happy. We don't go out in the mid-day heat, but sometimes it warms up quickly in the morning.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you recognized the signs and he's ok now.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So glad Freddy is OK!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

So sorry that you are now subject to heat waves in the UK! Glad that the pups are safe. (Just read a BBC article about apples drying on the trees.)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So glad you caught on to signs of exhaustion before it got worse. It's amazing how dogs are acclimated to specific temperatures. 75F would be a cool day for Misha. It's around 100F where we are in Texas now, sometimes up to 105. I can see that the heat affects his endurance, but he still is happy to go out. We try to stay out of the blaring sun unless we are around water that he can cool off in. But he has done quite a few shady hikes at 100+. I offer plenty of water and watch him closely.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

So glad you were close to home and knew exactly what to do. And that Freddy is okay now. When you aren't used to the hotter weather it sure zaps you faster. Try to stay cool.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Raindrops said:


> So glad you caught on to signs of exhaustion before it got worse. It's amazing how dogs are acclimated to specific temperatures. 75F would be a cool day for Misha. It's around 100F where we are in Texas now, sometimes up to 105. I can see that the heat affects his endurance, but he still is happy to go out. We try to stay out of the blaring sun unless we are around water that he can cool off in. But he has done quite a few shady hikes at 100+. I offer plenty of water and watch him closely.


My guys are happy to go out up until around 90, although we keep things at a walk at those temperatures. I did make a funny observation, though. I have inadvertently trained them on a meandering route to take advantage of shade. I hadn't noticed they were doing it until I took them out at another time of day when the shadows were in a different position. They still followed the regular route even though it now put them in the hot sun.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

cowpony said:


> My guys are happy to go out up until around 90, although we keep things at a walk at those temperatures. I did make a funny observation, though. I have inadvertently trained them on a meandering route to take advantage of shade. I hadn't noticed they were doing it until I took them out at another time of day when the shadows were in a different position. They still followed the regular route even though it now put them in the hot sun.


Haha it's interesting where they choose to walk. Misha won't show a preference for shade until it is around 100. We did one hike recently when it was 98-100 and though it was almost entirely shaded, he clearly sped up when we went through pockets of sun. I pay attention to his shade seeking as a sign that he is feeling the heat though. If he gets very hot he will try to lay down, and then I know it's time to quit.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

scooterscout99 said:


> So sorry that you are now subject to heat waves in the UK! Glad that the pups are safe. (Just read a BBC article about apples drying on the trees.)


There are quite a few pear trees around us and we find rotten dry pears on the pavement and they haven't even had a chance to ripen. A plum tree on my daughters road has plums all over the grass verge and they are just mushy and small as no water to help them grow bigger. In the woods there are huge areas of blackberries with fruits that are small and look like they are drying out. This is what I see around me in the suburbs so I fear for the farms that will have little produce this year.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A very good reminder, @fjm. Thank you. Glad our little Freddy is okay.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so happy you saw the problem as it was occurring, and could take immediate action to stave off worse. It's just very unexpected where you are, and I'm sure you are among good company having to watch carefully.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I had a greyhound that jumped a big jack rabbit when I was teaching on the Navajo Rez just before we went horseback riding and ran crazy trying to find it when it zigged and she jagged. We rode a few miles and noticed the greyhound was throwing herself into the sagebrush and stopped and put her across my saddle front like a calf. She was red tonged and bloodshot eyes and like to heat stroke out. We rode back and I cooled her in the water trough, then layed her on the truck tailgate completely limp like a slab of beef. When we got home to the A/C and cooled her again in the tub, she slowly recovered after damn near running herself to death after that rabbit then following us riding.
My current dog, a standard poodle thinks 1/2 mile in the heat walking is plenty. Our longer .9 mile walk is only for less hot mornings now. On a hotter day, the last half she walks like a convict on the chain gang headed to the bunkhouse at the end of a workday. 
There is not much enjoyment at that point,tongue a mile long. Time for ice cubes to gnaw.
South Louisiana in August is hot as Hell’s waiting room. And 100% humidity guarantees no evaporation to speak of. It’s like a giant beast is panting it’s hot breath in your face, and that frequently by 6 am. So chasing hedgehog in the A/C substitutes for longer walking. Working on the yard a couple hours leaves me wringing wet from head to toes.

But we are grateful to have had no hurricanes—yet.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here in Chicago we have both weather extremes: high humidity and days in the upper 90's (35c) and days so cold your tears freeze to your eyelashes. Heat is far more frightening than cold. Step outside on a day when it's -11 (-23c) and you instantly know you have a problem. That cold slaps you silly. Heat is sneaky. And deadly. I'm glad you were alert to your dog being in trouble and did all the right things.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

We have a cool coat for our long coated dog , they are excellent , it’s an easidri make , the puppy gets sprayed with a grooming sprayer filled with water , especially under his belly . Plus walks are at 6 am or a bit later, it’s been reaching around 30 C or ...Erm about 86/88 F here , the rest of the day they lounge about on our karndean floors . 
puupy will get his own cool coat for next summer when he is out of that toothy chewing stage .
so pleased that everything ended well , but it has peed me off no end to see folks walking dogs in this heat , not only for their overheating but their feet as well . Seriously there are some really daft people about , leaving dogs in cars as well .


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Should have added that the above was no way a criticism of yourself , you acted quickly and everything thankfully is fine 

and yes , crops are going to be in short supply I should think . On the family farm , the wheat is useless, just dried up brown kernels , guess it will go for animal feed


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

They repeat and repeat and repeat NOT to bring dogs and ice chests to festivals. Yet, every festival I see poor panting dogs walking on scalding hot pavements with very loud music, often with drunk owner’s drinking beer. Yeah my dog is pretty, but should I make her sick to show her off? No way! Funny story. 

Many years ago, I met a man in Austin, Tx who was partying on historic 6th Street and heard a trash can crash over near him and was so scared of being mugged. But a dehydrated, starving blue heeler fell out gasping and snorting. He looked at her, stated, “Your name is Snort, and you’re coming home with me!” He was very drunk, but he gave her food and water and took her home. She was glued to him from that day on. He was eternally known as “Snort Bob” to distinguish him from every other Bob. He took her everywhere.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Evra has been wearing her cooling vest all weekend. Its very effective and super cheap, a very simple one that you wet. But you do have to keep an eye on the coat underneath to make sure it isn't causing matting. 

But our biggest nemesis in this weather is hot pavements. You can be walking on one part and its fine but then you cross over, without knowing, to a bit that has been in the sun longer. We always check the pavement and try to go to grass areas but it did happen that Evra had to signal us to pick her up. Luckily she is a clever girl and alerted us before there was an injury to her pads. 

@fjm bright red spoon tongue? is that a sign of overheating? I didn't know that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a good description of spoon (spatulate) tongue here: Dog Body Language - Spatulate tongue - Silent Conversations


----------

